
CBS SF Bay Area: BART Says Releasing Crime Videos May Create Racial Bias - mbgaxyz
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFcNtn9vW-Y
======
nodesocket
Let me make the following point. It seems to me that law enforcement should be
able to utilize all statistics, facts, and research, just as a business person
or stock trader would. These aggregate details are important, and throwing
them out for fear of labels, or social justice backlash is counterproductive
to keeping citizens safe.

~~~
sxates
I don't see anyone saying that law enforcement doesn't utilize all the stats.
The issue in this case is releasing all information and video to the public.

